# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Primer libro de Gabi Pareras

## loval

Pues eso, que Gabi ha sacado un libro, por fin!!!!!

es este:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/arturo-as...fcd00ee3a71aed
Supongo, que viendo el índice es muy parecido por no decir igual a las últimas notas de conferencia que hizo sobre Ascanio para el memorial Ascanio del año pasado.

Pues eso, magia de alta gama.....y de alta dificultad!

Saludos

----------


## magokreuss

Seria de suma importancia saber si el material del libro es realmente el mismo que el de las notas

----------


## mayico

Dios mio, esto si que no me lo pierdo, adoro su magia.

----------


## joepc

Ya tengo algo para comprar en el Memorial.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Os puedo asegurar que este libro es una verdadera joya de la literatura mágica... No podía ser menos tratándose de un análisis de la concepción mágica de "El Maestro" por antonomasia en España, Arturo de Ascanio, y viniendo de uno de los más finos artistas que ha tenido la Magia: el también Maestro y siempre genial Gabi Pareras. 

_Y que viva la_ 
_ la buena_ 
_vida._
 

Saludos,

Pedro Bryce.

----------


## luis_bcn

yo de aqui a nada asistire a su seminario ,10 horas con gabi ,bufffff , telaaaaaaaaa

----------


## loval

CUANDO Y DONDE :Confused:

----------


## luis_bcn

> CUANDO Y DONDE


 dentro de poco , ya te dire algo

----------


## Ritxi

Luis, shhh, que es un secreto  :Smile1:

----------


## loval

malos! :-b

----------


## samucabeza

A mi me parece que es como las notas de conferencia del memorial del año pasado? las copré al final y los contenidos son muy parecidos. 
pd: son la leche. jejejje
saludos!

----------


## loval

> A mi me parece que es como las notas de conferencia del memorial del año pasado? las copré al final y los contenidos son muy parecidos. 
> pd: son la leche. jejejje
> saludos!


 Me he mirado el índice de los dos y es exactamente lo mismo. Tengo que decir que las notas de conferencia son como un libro, superbién editadas (excepto alguna falta de ortografia) y con muchas fotografias.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Si me tuviera que llevar un libro a una isla desierta... me llevaría un espectador como dice gabi, pero me las arreglaría para meter ese libro en la maleta  :Smile1: . Creo que es un desarrollo del trabajo presentado en el anterior Ascanio, absolutamente inispensable. 

Luis avisa de ese seminario que me coge el AVE!!

un abrazo

----------


## renard

Ya se que lo que importa no es la cantidad si no la calidad pero no os parece que hay pocos juegos en el libro.Que conste que mi libro favorito es la buena magia.

----------


## loval

> Ya se que lo que importa no es la cantidad si no la calidad pero no os parece que hay pocos juegos en el libro.Que conste que mi libro favorito es la buena magia.


Sacando la sangre gallega que tengo te diría que no tiene ni pocos ni muchos juegos. Bromas aparte creo que no es un libro de juegos sino de como entiende Gabi a Ascanio y de cómo realiza él varios juegos de Ascanio. Hay una parte de teoría, otra de técnicas y otra de juegos.

----------


## GR

Aún no he tenido la oportunidad de leerlo, pero todo el material de Gabi es sinónimo de calidad mágica, ya estoy deseando que caiga eb mis manos!!

----------


## luis_bcn

> Aún no he tenido la oportunidad de leerlo, pero todo el material de Gabi es sinónimo de calidad mágica, ya estoy deseando que caiga eb mis manos!!


Es recomendablec 100%

----------


## magohel

Muy bueno libro.  :Smile1:

----------

